# Suggest Point & Shoot Digital Camera



## PraKs (May 26, 2011)

This post is written after lots of research on P&S cameras,

Looking for decent P&S Digital Camera. Have been using Canon PowerShot A570 IS & addicted to its very good clarity. Getting fed up due to its bulkiness & continuous problem of "Low batteries" message even with brand new Duracell. Most people using this camera are facing this issue. Planning to buy a new P & S.

Here are few things required.
Clarity good or even better then Canon PowerShot A570 IS 
(Here is awesome pic I clicked from Canon PowerShot A570 IS - *i54.tinypic.com/33fdkzd.jpg)
Not much in Megapixel race. 10 to 14 meg will do.
Good Optical Zoom 
HDMI (mini) Port
HD Video Recording.
Excellent clarity of photos is MUST

Here are shortlisted models. (1st pref to Canon, somehow I feel they have very good detail & quality of pic)

Canon IXUS 110 IS - Found this one as best among all Canon IXUS, Clarity even better then 310 HS
Canon IXUS 115 HS
Canon IXUS 220 HS
Canon IXUS 310 HS

Open to suggestion for models from Nikon, Panasonic, Olympus. 

Not much interested into Sony - Whatever Sony cam I have checked has bad lag between clicking the switch & cam taking the photo. (e.g. Kid is smiling, U click the pic, By the time cam clicks the pic, kid would have stopped smiling. Most Sony cams have this bad lag)

Please suggest & guide.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2011)

I think u missed something...your budget

I think all the cams u mentioned are around 12k...
How much bulk do u prefer...is canon sx130IS bigg or ok for you..?
are u still interested in AA cell or just dump that idea totally ?


Please answer these


----------



## PraKs (May 26, 2011)

@sujoyp
Thank you for help.

Budget is around - 12-14k
PowerShot SX130 IS is kid of DSLR so would not prefer it  Already have PowerShot A570 IS which I am feeling bulky.
No more AA Cell, Would go with LI battery. Have seen most AA cell cams from Canon giving problem. Have used brand new Duracell in A570 & after 2-3 pics it starts giving Low batteries messages.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2011)

I will gain write ur requirements - 

small
big zoom
li-ion battery
HD recording
HDMI port


Only ISUS 220HS comes in ur budget max...300 is out of budget

If u consider Sony H70...u will also get 10x optical zoom


BTW if I were in ur situation I would have got Sony WX1
*sp.sony-asia.com/media/150/74563
but its me


----------



## PraKs (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Sujoy

Out of my list is Canon IXUS 130, It has best description on Canon Site but found bad clarity on Flickr.

Made the Final List
Canon IXUS 110 IS
Canon IXUS 115 HS
Canon IXUS 220 HS

Sony H55
Sony H70
Sony WX1

Checking out Sony Range above.. Do give your feedback.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2011)

After looking at this comparision I think u should select Canon 220IS

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## PraKs (Jun 2, 2011)

one Q - Which is good - CMOS or CCD ? Whats major diff ?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

^ CMOS is newer tech and is better in the sense it helps in taking great videos and is supposedly less noisy. But this is true in DSLRs and in point and shoots it rarely makes any difference. Infact in some situations CCD's perform better in Point and shoots (FZ40 vs FZ100 comparison for example).


----------



## PraKs (Jun 3, 2011)

@Sounava
Got it.

Do you think Panasonic Lumux P&S is better then Canon IXUS ?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

Things cannot be generalised as a particular brand. Comparisons happen between specific models in each category. 

Availability of Panasonic models at the right price is a big problem in India. Canon IXUS series is definitely not bad either.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

I think in the range of 15-20k panasonic beats all with TZ8, TZ10 and fz35

Under 15 there is more compitition of Sony and Canon.

Above 20k market is open for all


----------



## cyclops (Jun 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I think in the range of 15-20k panasonic beats all with TZ8, TZ10 and fz35
> 
> Under 15 there is more compitition of Sony and Canon.
> 
> Above 20k market is open for all



+ 1

Go for the TZ series, they are amazing. FZ would be big, which the OP does'nt want.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I think in the range of 15-20k panasonic beats all with TZ8, TZ10 and fz35
> 
> Under 15 there is more compitition of Sony and Canon.
> 
> Above 20k market is open for all


There is a reason I said availability of Pana models at the right price is a problem in India. TZ8 is "supposed" to retail @ 14.5k but you will not get this cam anywhere, and in the few places where available, the price is around 19k. 

FZ35 is now no longer available. Completely replaced by FZ40. But still, when it was available, the price was 15k only in the grey market. Availability was 0 in retail chains. In Panasonic showrooms it was 27k.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

oooh difficult to get...how about ebay anyways thats sad for panasonic...I have seen some great pics from a member having tz10 here


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

^ Panasonic produces some extremely good cameras and at a competitive price, but sadly their distribution system is broken in India and the Panasonic Brand Shop owners stay under a rock to even utter those exorbitant prices. Truly sad.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 6, 2011)

Panasonic might have good cams, but rare to find. I can see them only on ebay & letsbuy.

Tough to find in stores even Panasonic shops dont have most models. I really doubt on their service part.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 13, 2011)

Checked Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3.

Mind blowing clarity.. Anyone can tell me how service of Pana Cams ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Checked Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3.
> 
> Mind blowing clarity.. Anyone can tell me how service of Pana Cams ?



yup panasonic cams have great pic quality

dont ask about service centers...even nikon dont have them...I have now 50k cost of nikon equipments and no service center in my city Nagpur...Its directly in mumbai


----------



## PraKs (Jun 14, 2011)

@sujoyp
I found Panasonic cams have better clarity then master Canon too.

See here
Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3 Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3 Digital Camera Sample Photos and Specifications
Canon 115 HS Canon PowerShot ELPH 100 HS Digital Camera Sample Photos and Specifications

Does it come with 3 year Panasonic India Warranty  ?


----------



## PraKs (Jun 16, 2011)

@sujoyp
Stuck b/w Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3 & Canon 115 HS

Any advice ?


----------



## Anish (Jun 16, 2011)

Considering aftersales support, its wise to stick with canon..

@praks :BTW, i cant understand why you ignored the sx130 ls dude


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2011)

@Praks...if u really want aftersales support then get canon...

Canons have good P&S no doubt about that..

@Anish Sx130 IS uses AA cell and looks fat and big maybe thats the reason he is not considering it


----------



## PraKs (Jun 17, 2011)

@Anish
sujoy is right, SX130 is kid of DSLR & AA batts, I dont need that one.

Damn, Panasonic issues. somehow was sure on taking Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3. Will check out warranty things in their showroom. They come with good 3 years warranty.

If not will go with Canon IXUS 115 HS.


----------



## Anish (Jun 17, 2011)

@praks: can you pls explain what do you mean by dslr kid? it concerns me coz i have that cam.. its shoots pretty gud picts


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2011)

I would suggest you only 2 models i.e. sony H70 and nikon 8100 in that budget.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 20, 2011)

@Anish
I meant in Size its kid of DSLR. It has similar look & size of DSLR 

@aroraanant
Thank you
Some how Dont like Sony due to its great lag while clicking the switch & cam taking the photo. Nikon never thought of it.

Mostly taking Canon 115 HS / Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3 / Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ8


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2011)

Nikon is a very good brand dude,its more preferred over sony n panasonic though canon gives it a tough competition but canon cameras are quite costly and lacks in features.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2011)

Nikon is still not the best among point and shoot..

Still i would rank Canon Panasonic and sony above nikon


----------



## Sounava (Jun 20, 2011)

Except for Nikon P300 and Nikon S9100, other cameras are not that good in performance from the Nikon camp in the below 20k range.

Yeah I concur with sujoy above.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 21, 2011)

While everyone has already mentioned the good ones from Canon, Nikon and Panasonic, I'd like to add the Samsung WB600/650 and the Casio Exilim H15. Both are good models, though the Samsung has 15x zoom compared to the Casio's 10x. They produce comparable images to each other and are available in the OP's price range.

(AFAIK Samsung cameras did have a promotion going for extended warranty sometime back. Don't know if this still applies. Other than Panasonic, Kodak gives a 2-year warranty on their cameras. Don't know about the rest).


----------



## Sounava (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah yes the Samsung WB600 is a good camera. 
And accelerator, don't worry will read the Kodak review and report back. Helluva busy now X(


----------



## PraKs (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally after a long long search decided to take - Canon IXUS 115 HS

Reason of leaving Panasonic - Very very few service centers. Sadly in few states only 1 city has support center in whole state. 

Canon has rocking number of service centers & Canon is just 1 year less warranty then Panasonic.

Canon India Warranty  - 2 years
Panasonic India Warranty - 3 years.

Small Confusion on Canon IXUS 115 HS..
Any advice on color to take ? Silver or Grey ? Does any color make less dirty ?

letsbuy offers at 11,605 Rs with 4 GB SDHC Card + Carry Case
flipkart  offers at 11605 Rs with 4 GB SD Card+8 GB SD Card+Camera pouch

flipkart seems a best deal with extra 8 GB card  Does flipkart have coupons >


----------



## Sounava (Jun 23, 2011)

If you take great care of your camera it will look new for ages. My camera bought in 2004 still looks like it was bought yesterday. I can show you pics if you want. 

And yes flipkart seems the better deal, but they don't have coupons.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 23, 2011)

@Sounava
I know my friend, but problem is you never know what happens to moving part like Camera when you are touring & various people taking photos.

If Couple goes out for tour, They may have to hand over cam to some one else so they both come in one frame  It might fall down too. 

Not taking risk of Panasonic due to very less service centers.

Flipkart is giving 2 GB as well 8 GB card too, Any idea why is that so ?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 23, 2011)

About flipkart: They are famous for great deals on memory cards and pendrives. 8GB SanDisk pendrive is available for 470/- only. So I am not surprised to see them bundle another extra card to attract more customers.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 24, 2011)

Going ahead with flipkart. Though bit choosy on coupons.

Khojguru had one flipkart coupon but expired. Will wait for few days, If nothing comes. 

Will go ehad without coupon


----------



## Sounava (Jun 24, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## PraKs (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally got IXUS 115 HS for 9300 Rs, with 4 GB Card & pouch.

Awesome cam. 

@Sounava
I am checking out Case logic. 

Can you please recommend Camera Case which is fall proof (pretty strong) & preferably water resistant for IXUS ?


----------



## missharry (Jul 27, 2011)

i recommend Nikon P300 or Canons95


----------



## PraKs (Jul 28, 2011)

@missharry
Thank you for your advice, bit late, Cam is already purchased 

@Sounava
Can you please recommend Camera Case which is fall proof (pretty strong) & preferably water resistant for IXUS ? Is Case Logic good ?


----------

